# 400w White Widow & Super Cheese Vertical Grow



## kingruar (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Here is my grow of 2x white widow and 2x super cheese in my 400w loft grow. 
The seeds were put in paper towel 2 days ago. 
the white widow has popped nicely and the super cheese has done nothing yet so will give it a few more days in the towel before i stick em in the rock wool. 

At the moment, I am going to hang the light high for the propagation part, I also have a diffusion filter that I will place over the propagator to lower the light intensity for a bit. 
I have a 400w hps dual spectrum for my main light, although have been reading a lot about t5 lights, any one here got any thoughts? worth the investment? for the propagation side of things perhaps even for some of the veging. Although they will be no good when the garden starts to go vertical. 

Here is a link to my build. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/537359-diy-grow-box-tent-advise-2.html


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Aug 14, 2012)

you will save money on power if you just get a few 4 foot shop lights for veg and use the hps for flowering. they are cheep and you can get them at walmart i have 4 of them and they have lasted my years


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Aug 14, 2012)

o and i tie my plants down but i dont think it would be to little light to grow vertical though u should give it a try i think you will like it. the bulbs wont burn the plants either so you can move them as close as you want i keep mine within an inch or two most of the time man.
hope this helps 
much love 
sticky


----------



## kingruar (Sep 8, 2012)

So after a few weeks of grow and being super busy, finally here is an update of my grow. 

I was using my 400w HPS dual spectrum light for the propagation, I thought that this was overkill and went and got my self a 125w cfl. I will use the light in the future for clones and starting from seed etc. 








only 2 of my 4 seeds germinated. I tried to do as much as I could before I went on a trip. I was going to be away for a week so was left with no option to transfer them into the DWC system after 5 days from seed. 


At 5 days, only one had sprouted, a white widow and nothing else. So I put some glass cups over the other rock wool cubes to aid with humidity. You can see the young sprout in the background. 







When I came back, one of the Super Cheeses had sprouted. YAY. This however put the super cheese about a week and a half behind, So will have to take that into consideration when I flip to 12 12 in 6 weeks or so. This is why it is so small compared to the white widow. 

So a 50% success rate. I was going to buy some more seeds but thought I would clone the plants. I have time on my hands and I am in no rush for harvest, so why buy when i do not need to. 

It has been 3 weeks in normal water and tomorrow they are going to go into nutrient water for the first time. So hopefully will get some substantial growth. This is what they look like at the moment.

White Widow







Roots, nice and white 







The super cheese







Nice white roots again







It has been going well so far, and hopefully the nutes will start to kick things off. 

The only problem that I have had so far is trying to deal with the vibrations going through the floor. The pump is completely isolated and after a lot of head scratching and research, it turns out that it is caused by the air stones vibrating on the bucket and then through the floor. 

I tried all sorts, Hanging the stones so that they were suspended in the water but made no difference. Eventually I got a folded towel under each bucket and this helped a lot, but could still be better. So the other day, I replaced the stones with some of that perforated tubing stuff. I was going to have to sacrifice some air volume for some sound suppression. I was fine with that!

Turns out with the air tubes in, there is not any noticeable reduction in the amount of bubbles, (i got the 60cm ones) and the sound has gone 

what do you think?


----------



## Low profile (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't understand your grow, well what I mean is the hydro part . I've seen it his never asked... Why are the roots directly in the water? Is it power growing or something?


----------



## scotty bagmonster (Sep 18, 2012)

Low profile said:


> I don't understand your grow, well what I mean is the hydro part . I've seen it his never asked... Why are the roots directly in the water? Is it power growing or something?


DWC = deep water culture. You get 40% faster growth and like 30% more yield also no freaking dirt bugs !!!!
Its how I grow and will for the rest of my life !! didnt mean to jack your thread bro ! A pictures worth a thousand words!!


----------



## kingruar (Sep 19, 2012)

\real niice man, more pics for me up tomorrow! just wait and see what 10 days growth just done!


----------



## Low profile (Sep 19, 2012)

Can you show me a link of dwc DIY? Will try for my next. Do you put the actual block you can clone in in the hydroton and...uhm... How many times did you top the one in the blue 5 gal? Check my white widow grow.


----------



## kingruar (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is an update at 4.5 week from seed. 

It has been a week and a half since the plants went into nutrient water, I am using canna hydro. 

The white widow has shot up massively! 







With a big grow in the root zone







The super Cheese is coming alone, although nothing compared to the widow, but it does have a lovely smell to it, so i am going to be intrigued to find out what the difference is in the smoke 







The roots







So as the cheese is a week behind the widow, I think that it is doing very well indeed! 

The plants are starting to release some perfume as well

When I get a chance in a few days, I am going to start training and do a little toping on them, maybe even take some clones. 
I have not been treating them with any attention at all, just letting mother nature run its course.


----------



## grower100 (Oct 6, 2012)

Take that crappy cfl and throw it away and start using hps>>> 250 watt hps is nothing>> stop being scared!


----------



## keep it real. (Oct 15, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with cfls if done properly.


----------

